# My millipede collection



## Marika

I have previously posted some photos of my millipedes, but I thought I'd start my own thread . I got my first pede 3 years ago and noticed that it's impossible to only have one 

So, this is what I currently have in my collection.

_Anadenobolus monilicornis_. I bought 4 juveniles and now I have...well, a lot .




_Anastreptus sp_. These were sold as _Anastreptus strongylotropis constrictus_, but what I got are two different species. One of them has babies, I'm not sure which one, because I had them in the same tank at first and the pedelings are two small to be identified.




_Aphistogoniulus hova_. My very first pede was A. hova, he passed away a year ago. He's in the first pic. At the moment I have one adult female, a juvenile female and a bunch of pedelings.





_Archispirostreptus gigas_, adult female and pedelings .



_Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii_. I know this is a risky species, but I also know these have been previously bred in captivity, so I decided to try. At the moment I have two of these, one of them I've had for over a year and the other for 5 months I think. One time I happened to see some courting behavior, so hopefully I have both sexes. 



"Cameroon giant millipede". It was tiny when I got it, has grown a lot.


"Cameroon grey/cream stripe millipede". These two are probably adults now, but they are never on the surface, so I don't have any newer photos of them .


1.0 _Centrobolus sp

_
Tons of _Centrobolus splendidus_ . I started out with one female and two males. I thought I had separated all the males from the females, but I have new babies again...



_Chicobolus spinigerus_, one female, two males and tons of babies .



2.0 _Colossobolus giganteus


Dendrostreptus macracanthus_, juvenile male.


0.1 "Ghana blonde legged millipede"


1.0 _Ophistreptus guineensis_


1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_. I'm so hoping these will breed.


0.2 _Spirostreptidae sp 8_. I love their color <3.


0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_


1.0 _Spirostreptus cf. ibanda_


0.1 "Tanzanian black yellow leg"

Reactions: Like 40 | Informative 1 | Wow 3 | Love 2


----------



## Aquarimax

A fantastic collection of millipedes! I echo the thoughts of many, I am sure, when I say that I wish  we could have all of those in the US!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Jerry

Awesome collection am looking forward to getting more my self hope to have as large of a variaty as that some day beautiful pics to by the way very jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

Lovely!  And I echo Aquarimax!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## meloddipedes

Amazing. I would be so happy if we had some of those in the US. How many different enclosures do you have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

meloddipedes said:


> How many different enclosures do you have?


I have 8 different enclosures, but I'm going to need more, when all those pedelings get bigger...


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Marika

There's something wrong with my C. giganteus.

First these yellowish areas were spreading and growing:


And now there's this:


I was thinking that it could be some sort of fungal infection? The one in the photos is the only one left now, the other one just died, even though he didn't look nearly as bad as this.


----------



## Marika

When my C. splendidus male escaped... 



Some lovin'

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marika

Pedes have been pretty active today and I got some new pics.

Spirostreptidae sp 8, this girl is one of my favorites.





"Cameroon grey/cream stripe", finally saw an adult on the surface!


Some C. spinigerus babies.


"Cameroon giant" juvenile.



A. cf. brandtii says hi.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem

I love your collection!  Thank you so much for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

She was trying to eat the metal part of the lid. Weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## mickiem

I love your Spirostreptidae sp 8!  I can see why she is your favorite. Wowzer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marika

She is beautiful <3. I just ordered two more  I'm hoping I'll get a male, it would be so great to get pedelings.


----------



## nilo

Marika said:


> There's something wrong with my C. giganteus.
> 
> I was thinking that it could be some sort of fungal infection? The one in the photos is the only one left now, the other one just died, even though he didn't look nearly as bad as this.


Hi Marika

I have this too. But i only have the white dots and they seem to be spreading and going all over my female colossobulus giganteus


----------



## Marika

nilo said:


> Hi Marika
> 
> I have this too. But i only have the white dots and they seem to be spreading and going all over my female colossobulus giganteus


Hi nilo, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope she gets better. My pede still looks pretty much the same, and he's active and eating, so that's a good thing.


----------



## Marika

New pedes 

Spirostreptidae sp 8

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> New pedes
> 
> Spirostreptidae sp 8
> A


So did you get a male?  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> So did you get a male?  Fingers crossed!


Nope, females. But hey, that's a good reason to buy more

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## trinaxxx

wow.
I'm pretty shocked how I now feel about millipedes...
they are beautiful...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghoul

Oh my god, millipede heaven! I wish I could hold them all, they're so pretty and adorable ;; What a beautiful collection!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marika

C. spinigerus


D. macracanthus



C. giganteus


Some native species

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDCPs

Is that D. macracanthus a recent addition?


----------



## Marika

SDCPs said:


> Is that D. macracanthus a recent addition?


No, I got him in June.


----------



## bigjej

What a wonderful collection. I just picked up my first millipedes at Tinely - gold phase Desert Millipedes. Don't recall the scientific name but I believe they are natives to the U.S. How did you manage to build such a collection ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

bigjej said:


> What a wonderful collection. I just picked up my first millipedes at Tinely - gold phase Desert Millipedes. Don't recall the scientific name but I believe they are natives to the U.S. How did you manage to build such a collection ?


Thanks, and congrats on your new pedes . They are probably Orthoporus ornatus? Well, there are lots of species available in Europe, and I would have a larger collection if I had more room for new tanks .


----------



## Marika

"Tanzanian black yellow leg"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

Aw, I saw my Spirostreptus gregorius yesterday . The last time was like 6 months ago. She had molted and is probably full-grown now, I hope she becomes at least a bit more active...


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> There's something wrong with my C. giganteus.
> 
> First these yellowish areas were spreading and growing:
> 
> 
> And now there's this:
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it could be some sort of fungal infection? The one in the photos is the only one left now, the other one just died, even though he didn't look nearly as bad as this.


How did the other C giganteus fare?


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> How did the other C giganteus fare?


His condition hasn't improved and he's most likely at the end of his life span, but he's still alive. Drinking from a water dish at the moment...


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> His condition hasn't improved and he's most likely at the end of his life span, but he's still alive. Drinking from a water dish at the moment...


Not sure if you saw my post on mycosis. My largest female AGB showed some fungus and I painted it with 1% clotrimazole. She was better the next day. I read from one source that it is highly contagious. I haven't separated mine but watch them twice a day. They have a tunnel system underground but have been staying topside. If she starts going under again I will put her in a smaller enclosure with less substrate. They have 10" now.

Anyway - check out that thread. I am going to treat her every 3 days for 3 treatments. That's my current plan. The medication is for athletes foot and other fungal problems. Over the counter.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Not sure if you saw my post on mycosis. My largest female AGB showed some fungus and I painted it with 1% clotrimazole. She was better the next day. I read from one source that it is highly contagious. I haven't separated mine but watch them twice a day. They have a tunnel system underground but have been staying topside. If she starts going under again I will put her in a smaller enclosure with less substrate. That have 10" now.
> 
> Anyway - check out that thread. I am going to treat her every 3 days for 3 treatments. That's my current plan. The medication is for athletes foot and other fungal problems. Over the counter.


I hope the treatment works and she gets better. There's also this thread about the subject: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/colossobolus-sp.288074/


----------



## Marika

I was so happy to see my other Cameroon grey/cream stripe is a male, the other one is a female, so I have a pair 

I wish it was already spring so I could get more pedes . Spirostreptidae sp 8, A. gigas, A. cf. brandtii and probably Telodeinopus aoutii, at least those are on my list. Also Rhopalomeris carnifex if I can find some at a reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Both _Anastreptus_ species I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

Spirostreptidae sp 8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ratmosphere

Beautiful collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> Spirostreptidae sp 8


Did you get some new ones?  Both sexes yet?  I think these are so beautiful!


----------



## HexaDiplo

I love your collection!
My only succesful millipede species is Archispirostreptus gigas. I had three Tanzanian Red Legged millipedes but they died, maybe because they did not get wood 
What species of yours is easiest to breed?


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Did you get some new ones?  Both sexes yet?  I think these are so beautiful!


No, those are my old ones. It's too cold for shipping (and I haven't seen anyone selling these in Finland), so I'm going to have to wait until April/May before I can order some new ones. I hate winter .



HexaDiplo said:


> I love your collection!
> My only succesful millipede species is Archispirostreptus gigas. I had three Tanzanian Red Legged millipedes but they died, maybe because they did not get wood
> What species of yours is easiest to breed?


Thanks!  I've had some losses too, it sucks when you don't know why they died. _Centrobolus splendidus_, _Anadenobolus monilicornis_ and _Chicobolus spinigerus_ have been prolific, and the babies grow pretty fast too.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Marika

_Centrobolus splendidus_, adult female and pedelings





_A. monilicornis_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22

Wow, that _C. splendidus_ is gorgeous! And congrats on all the pedelings as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

_Spirostreptus gregorius_



_C. spinigerus_ babies


"Tanzanian black yellow leg"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SlugPod

Your collection is amazing. I love seeing the variety. 
Do you have a favorite species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB

What an awesome collection!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

SlugPod said:


> Your collection is amazing. I love seeing the variety.
> Do you have a favorite species?


Thanks! Spirostreptidae sp. 8 and A. gigas are probably my favorites, I love giant pedes.



RTTB said:


> What an awesome collection!!


Thank you!


----------



## SlugPod

@Marika 

I love the large species as well!
They typically have longer life spans, don't they?


----------



## Marika

Could be, at least they are slow growers.


----------



## SlugPod

Slow growing I suppose would translate to a longer life span haha.


----------



## Marika

Yes, well I don't know how long different species live as adults. And smaller species can be slow growers too.


----------



## SlugPod

True. 
Just based on reading I've done from other people, it seems the large species tend to live longer (7-10+ years) whereas the smaller species seem to only leave maybe a couple. 
I know it varies from species and also individuals. Just something cool I've observed lol


----------



## brokenxspirits

Beautiful collection and thank you so much for sharing! I hope I can have a handful of pedes one day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen

I love your collection. I'm starting my own collection next week, starting out with just a few but I'm sure i will want to add to it constantly. Thank you for sharing, inspiring and beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

@brokenxspirits @socalqueen Thanks! 



SlugPod said:


> True.
> Just based on reading I've done from other people, it seems the large species tend to live longer (7-10+ years) whereas the smaller species seem to only leave maybe a couple.
> I know it varies from species and also individuals. Just something cool I've observed lol


I've read that N. americanus can live up to 11 years. Not exactly a small species, but a lot smaller than A. gigas. It's an interesting topic but pretty hard to find any species specific info on it. It's great to be able to observe CB individuals and to see how long they will live. Altough pretty impossible to tell when it comes to the smallest species I have, like A. monilicornis, because I have so many .

Oh, and I have to add that Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii is also one of my favorite species, they are so cute


----------



## SlugPod

Marika said:


> I've read that N. americanus can live up to 11 years. Not exactly a small species, but a lot smaller than A. gigas. It's an interesting topic but pretty hard to find any species specific info on it. It's great to be able to observe CB individuals and to see how long they will live. Altough pretty impossible to tell when it comes to the smallest species I have, like A. monilicornis, because I have so many .
> 
> Oh, and I have to add that Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii is also one of my favorite species, they are so cute


Yeah I've read that as well. I suppose they are large in their own way, they are fairly thick. 
I think it's interesting as well but it is difficult to know exactly how long certain species live. 
I don't know how many people are necessarily keeping records of it either. 

Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii is so pretty! 
I love pill millipedes


----------



## Marika

_C. splendidus_ pedelings





_S. gregorius_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mickiem

You have a lot of springtails, what are the _C. spelndidas_ eating and I wish you were my neighbor!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SlugPod

I LOVE the _C. splendidus_!  There are so many and they are so pretty. 
Wish I had some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> You have a lot of springtails, what are the _C. spelndidas_ eating and I wish you were my neighbor!


They are eating fish food (and the springtails and isopods want their share too). Well, then move to Finland?


----------



## pannaking22

How often do you change substrates? I'm just curious because there's a lot of frass in with your _C. splendidus _(not that it's harming them or anything since they're obviously thriving!). I'm sure the isopods and springtails help with all that.


----------



## nilo

By any chance can you post a picture of the enclosures of your milipedes? 

very intersted


----------



## mickiem

Marika is the Millipede Whisperer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SlugPod

Marika said:


> They are eating fish food (and the springtails and isopods want their share too). Well, then move to Finland?


Cool, I offer fish food occasionally too. What brand / type do you offer specifically? Have you done other brands/types or do you stick to just one?


----------



## Marika

pannaking22 said:


> How often do you change substrates? I'm just curious because there's a lot of frass in with your _C. splendidus _(not that it's harming them or anything since they're obviously thriving!). I'm sure the isopods and springtails help with all that.


I try to disturb them as little as possible, so I only change the substrate if I really need to, like when there's a huge amount of frass or mite invasion or some other reason. Usually I just add more stuff on top (leaves, wood). The substrate in my _C. splendidus_ enclosure needs to be changed, I meant to do it earlier but then decided to wait until the pedelings are bigger, so it's easier to dig them out. But now it needs to be done... 



nilo said:


> By any chance can you post a picture of the enclosures of your milipedes?
> 
> very intersted


I keep them in glass tanks or kritter keepers with substrate, cork bark and maybe a fake plant. Here's the nicest looking one:


I was running out of leaves but added more later.



SlugPod said:


> Cool, I offer fish food occasionally too. What brand / type do you offer specifically? Have you done other brands/types or do you stick to just one?


I've mostly used JBL flakes, the general ones and I also have some that contain a lot of algae. I just bought Aqua Light flakes, haven't offered them yet. Sometimes I give them freeze dried tubifex cubes, gammarus etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SlugPod

Marika said:


> I've mostly used JBL flakes, the general ones and I also have some that contain a lot of algae. I just bought Aqua Light flakes, haven't offered them yet. Sometimes I give them freeze dried tubifex cubes, gammarus etc.


Sounds awesome! I've noticed whenever I offer fish flakes, they're gone the next day. Seems to be a hit.


----------



## Jerry

I'm curious is that a water dish do they use it to drink from and that set up is awesome


----------



## Marika

Jerry said:


> I'm curious is that a water dish do they use it to drink from and that set up is awesome


Thanks, and yes, the giants have a water dish, they like to drink from it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22

Marika said:


> I try to disturb them as little as possible, so I only change the substrate if I really need to, like when there's a huge amount of frass or mite invasion or some other reason. Usually I just add more stuff on top (leaves, wood). The substrate in my _C. splendidus_ enclosure needs to be changed, I meant to do it earlier but then decided to wait until the pedelings are bigger, so it's easier to dig them out. But now it needs to be done...


Makes sense to just keep adding leaves and wood on top of it. I'm sure they're more than happy in your enclosures. It's hard too to try to change substrate with that much going on since you don't want to disturb anyone who's molting or accidentally throw away eggs or tiny pedes.


----------



## Marika

So, I just changed their substrate and counted over 400 pedelings...

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jerry

:wideyed: wow that's nuts


----------



## Marika

Jerry said:


> :wideyed: wow that's nuts


Yep, I was expecting like 60-80 max


----------



## SlugPod

Marika said:


> So, I just changed their substrate and counted over 400 pedelings...


Oh my!
Is there something you aren't telling us? How do you have so many? 
Got some magick millipede juice or something?
Lol


----------



## Pipa

pretty amazing collection ... I'm super jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

Yes, totally jelly here!  They are beautiful.  I don't think we have any in the states.  We just have to drool over yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

SlugPod said:


> Oh my!
> Is there something you aren't telling us? How do you have so many?
> Got some magick millipede juice or something?
> Lol


It was an accident  I actually meant to keep the males and females in separate enclosures, but I had accidentally left a couple of males with the females and this is the result


----------



## SlugPod

Marika said:


> It was an accident  I actually meant to keep the males and females in separate enclosures, but I had accidentally left a couple of males with the females and this is the result


Quite the productive accident. 
Seems to be that if you don't mean to have them breeding, they breed prolifically. 
Good to know, lol!


----------



## BobBarley

Holy myriad of myriaopds...  awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mickiem

SlugPod said:


> Quite the productive accident.
> Seems to be that if you don't mean to have them breeding, they breed prolifically.
> Good to know, lol!


@Marika is the Millipede Whisperer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SlugPod

mickiem said:


> @Marika is the Millipede Whisperer.


Definitely. 
Maybe that's what I need to do more of, whisper to my millis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## socalqueen

Marika said:


> So, I just changed their substrate and counted over 400 pedelings...


This is awesome. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

I have about 40 of these guys:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

Spirostreptidae sp 8


C. spinigerus male was interested in one of his(?) babies





Pillthingy


C. splendidus pling


Spirobolus walkeri and Centrobolus sp. Mozambique


Centrobolus sp. Mozambique

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Jerry

I really like the PILLTHINGY


----------



## Marika

@Jerry Yay, my first lollipop!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Jerry

On a more serious note I am very jealous of your collection some beautiful critters you got there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SlugPod

@Marika 

Nice! 
I love this species, I find them all the time in my yard. 
I have a few and find babies all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

He wanted a pill girlfriend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pipa

You're making me want some of these ,, stop it !!! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

_Spirobolus walkeri_ male


_A. cf. brandtii_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SlugPod

Your collection is so gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Added some leaves...they will be gone in no time  My 400+ _C. splendidus_ pedelings are in this enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## mickiem

Yum!  Its a smorgasbord!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> Spirostreptidae sp 8
> 
> 
> Centrobolus sp. Mozambique


I love these two! It's such a shame the US has a smaller array of millipedes (and bugs in general) available.


----------



## Marika

VolkswagenBug said:


> I love these two! It's such a shame the US has a smaller array of millipedes (and bugs in general) available.


You have many beautiful native species though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> You have many beautiful native species though


Sadly, all the millipedes here are tiny and black or brown. I wish our pedes were bigger, even if they weren't pretty.


----------



## Arthroverts

Not true! Orthoporus species are large and pretty, Chicobolus spinigerus, Narceus gordanus, Narceus americanus, Hiltonius sp., Tylobolus sp., tons of polydesmids. Are you talking about millipedes near you though?
Thanks


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Timothy Brinkley said:


> Not true! Orthoporus species are large and pretty, Chicobolus spinigerus, Narceus gordanus, Narceus americanus, Hiltonius sp., Tylobolus sp., tons of polydesmids. Are you talking about millipedes near you though?
> Thanks


Yes, I'm talking about the ones by me.  
Utah is very dry, it makes millipedes and centipedes not feel very welcome. I do agree that all of those are very pretty and decently big. Utah has some cool true bugs and orthopterans, but around me I can't find much else.


----------



## Marika

_C. spinigerus_ juvenile

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nephila Edulis

So much variety! Wish we had so many colours here in Australia. You're making me want to get some Cooktown red-legs


----------



## Marika

A young _A. gigas_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Jp1776

What a wonderful collection! I'm pretty jealous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika

_Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Man, I would give anything for a big pill millipede that could survive in captivity.


----------



## Jp1776

Do you know what species it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Jp1776 said:


> Do you know what species it is?


It's Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mickiem

I'm not sure jealous is the right word but I am certainly mesmerized by your collection. And I still want to be your neighbor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

I've had this little guy for over a year. I wish they were a bit bigger though.


My miniature _A. gigas_. It doesn't like light at all, so I don't get to see it much.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mickiem

Does that A. gigas have some purple coloration or is it the lighting?  Very nice!  Love your pill thingy.   I haven't ventured there (yet).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Does that A. gigas have some purple coloration or is it the lighting?  Very nice!  Love your pill thingy.   I haven't ventured there (yet).


It does have some reddish/purplish coloration. Pill thingies are great <3. What species are available in the US?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1776

Your pills are adorable!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> It does have some reddish/purplish coloration. Pill thingies are great <3. What species are available in the US?


None. just like many cool bugs


----------



## Marika

VolkswagenBug said:


> None. just like many cool bugs


I thought you at least have some native species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> I thought you at least have some native species.


Yeah, I think we have really tiny black ones that are the size of pillbugs, but they aren't in the hobby or for sale. And they aren't as big and pretty as your pill thingy.


----------



## Marika

VolkswagenBug said:


> Yeah, I think we have really tiny black ones that are the size of pillbugs, but they aren't in the hobby or for sale. And they aren't as big and pretty as your pill thingy.


Well that's a shame. I thought about getting some European Glomeris spp. last year when I saw some for sale, but then decided not to, because they are so small and I had already bought lots of other inverts. I have regretted it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

New millipedes 

1.1 Spirostreptidae sp 8 (Yay, I got a juvenile male!)



0.2 "Mozambique caramel millipede"





0.1 "Cameroon fat black"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Oh my gosh, they're beautiful! Oh, how I wish they were available here...


----------



## BobBarley

Marika said:


> I thought you at least have some native species.





Marika said:


> Well that's a shame. I thought about getting some European Glomeris spp. last year when I saw some for sale, but then decided not to, because they are so small and I had already bought lots of other inverts. I have regretted it





VolkswagenBug said:


> None. just like many cool bugs


We actually do have Glomeris sp., but they are _very_ rarely offered, I've only ever seen them offered by @Elytra and Antenna .
Man I wish even half of the species in your collection were available in the U.S.!  Oh well, you have an amazing collection @Marika .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

BobBarley said:


> We actually do have Glomeris sp., but they are _very_ rarely offered, I've only ever seen them offered by @Elytra and Antenna .
> Man I wish even half of the species in your collection were available in the U.S.!  Oh well, you have an amazing collection @Marika .


I didn't even know EaA sold products other than books.


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> New millipedes
> 
> 1.1 Spirostreptidae sp 8 (Yay, I got a juvenile male!)
> 
> 
> 
> 0.2 "Mozambique caramel millipede"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Cameroon fat black"


So glad you got a male so 8!!!  

As far as I know, we can only get tiny pillbugs. I will try them when I get a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

_C. spinigerus_ pedelings. (I moved them into a different tank.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 3


----------



## 7Fin

_Ophistreptus guineensis _is a truly sexy millipede. I think I might get one, considering there's a nearby breeder that does them. I heard they can get pretty big and are good pets for beginners like me. :3


----------



## Marika

7Fin said:


> _Ophistreptus guineensis _is a truly sexy millipede. I think I might get one, considering there's a nearby breeder that does them. I heard they can get pretty big and are good pets for beginners like me. :3


It's a very nice species, big and beautiful and beginner friendly. Mine was pretty small though and I didn't get to see him a lot. But I may have to get another one at some point...


----------



## socalqueen

What conditions do you find best assist with breeding? I want pedelings!!


----------



## Marika

socalqueen said:


> What conditions do you find best assist with breeding? I want pedelings!!


I give them lots of substrate and a layer of leaves on top and then leave them alone, that's about it. But it also depends on the species. For example, I have a pair of _Spirobolus walkeri_ that unfortunately hasn't produced any offspring and I don't know how to get them to breed.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> I give them lots of substrate and a layer of leaves on top and then leave them alone, that's about it. But it also depends on the species. For example, I have a pair of _Spirobolus walkeri_ that unfortunately hasn't produced any offspring and I don't know how to get them to breed.


That's exactly what I would have said I do. I think most people use enclosures that are too small with shallow substrate. Did you ever hear the phrase,"Don't put a $100 tree in a $10 hole, put a $10 tree in a $100 hole". Same principal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## socalqueen

mickiem said:


> That's exactly what I would have said I do. I think most people use enclosures that are too small with shallow substrate. Did you ever hear the phrase,"Don't put a $100 tree in a $10 hole, put a $10 tree in a $100 hole". Same principal.


All my millipedes have deep substrate and lots of leaves so hopefully they get to it and start making some babies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marika

I noticed this little thing last night:




Not sure what it is, could be _Spirobolus walkeri_ or "Cameroon grey/cream stripe". It's great, but at the same time so annoying, because that substrate really needs to be changed, but I can't do it if there are tiny pedelings and eggs in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

Congratulations and sorry!  I feel your pain. Because of an Ivory die off, when I find babies/ eggs in an enclosure with substrate that needs changed, I set up a new enclosure and start pulling adults out as they surface. I feel like the babies will have a better chance without the competition for food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Congratulations and sorry!  I feel your pain. Because of an Ivory die off, when I find babies/ eggs in an enclosure with substrate that needs changed, I set up a new enclosure and start pulling adults out as they surface. I feel like the babies will have a better chance without the competition for food.


Thanks! It's a 16g glass tank and I was planning on getting something new in it... I've been pulling pedes out and meant to change the substrate so the tank would be ready for some new additions. But I guess I'll just have to wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scorps

These guys are really neat. I love pedes but my fiance is terrified of them (despite being fine with my scorpions, and loves tarantulas.)


----------



## Vermis

I'm not one to get all mushy like this but baby pedes are _so cute. _Look at their likkle faces.

The adults ain't bad either.

There are a few things that have changed in this hobby in the years I was away, but one of the more surprising points is that there's a species of giant pill millipede that will sometimes breed in captivity. A nice-looking species too, love the orange. Has something changed in their culture, or is it pot luck, or...?


----------



## mickiem

scorps said:


> These guys are really neat. I love pedes but my fiance is terrified of them (despite being fine with my scorpions, and loves tarantulas.)


All it takes is holding one. It's an easy fear to overcome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks

scorps said:


> These guys are really neat. I love pedes but my fiance is terrified of them (despite being fine with my scorpions, and loves tarantulas.)





mickiem said:


> All it takes is holding one. It's an easy fear to overcome.


And let your fiance look in the eye of a millipede. They are heartbreakers ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika

Vermis said:


> There are a few things that have changed in this hobby in the years I was away, but one of the more surprising points is that there's a species of giant pill millipede that will sometimes breed in captivity. A nice-looking species too, love the orange. Has something changed in their culture, or is it pot luck, or...?


I've read one report of successful breeding and if I remember correctly, there were two generations. The guy didn't seem to be doing anything special, so luck probably had a part in it. This species is sensitive to shipping stress, so first of all you need them to survive that and get both sexes or gravid females and so on. I haven't done any research lately, so I'm not sure if other people have managed to breed them as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Vermis

Ta Marika.  All the best for your millis.   This has inspired me to look into them myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

_Centrobolus splendidus_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## keks

Sooo many red millipedes!! Are they your offspring?  
My pet shop owner said he get red ones too. I am curious.


----------



## Marika

keks said:


> Sooo many red millipedes!! Are they your offspring?
> My pet shop owner said he get red ones too. I am curious.


Yep, they are (unintentional) offspring. I have about 10 adult females and I had left a couple of males with them. I meant to keep them separately, because I already had 20-30 of them. So, now I have 400

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> Yep, they are (unintentional) offspring. I have about 10 adult females and I had left a couple of males with them. I meant to keep them separately, because I already had 20-30 of them. So, now I have 400


What a wonderful problem!  Oh, I wish we could have them in the US

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> What a wonderful problem!  Oh, I wish we could have them in the US


It's a good thing they aren't that big, they are about the same size as ivories. I have sold some, but still have most of them. They sure eat a lot  This time I'll have to be super careful separating the males from the females, or soon I'll have thousands of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

This is a very fertile species ^^. 
I hope you can sell them, it is not only a question of food, but a question of space too when they become larger :wideyed:.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marika

keks said:


> This is a very fertile species ^^.
> I hope you can sell them, it is not only a question of food, but a question of space too when they become larger :wideyed:.


At least they're not the same size as A. gigas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks

" Sorry, I have no time for the forum for the next two years, I have to expand my house because I need space for my growing millipedes!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marika

I noticed a tiny centipede in my giant millipede enclosure. Looks like she's guarding a clutch of babies. Well, maybe they'll help me get rid of the dwarf isopods in that enclosure 
I guess I should change the substrate at some point... But there are no small millipede babies atm in there, the only male I have isn't mature yet.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Marika said:


> I noticed a tiny centipede in my giant millipede enclosure. Looks like she's guarding a clutch of babies. Well, maybe they'll help me get rid of the dwarf isopods in that enclosure
> I guess I should change the substrate at some point... But there are no small millipede babies atm in there, the only male I have isn't mature yet.
> 
> View attachment 245627


That is.. adorable??


----------



## Marika

ShyDragoness said:


> That is.. adorable??


It is pretty adorable...they are small enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

One of my Mozambique caramels freshly molted. She's pretty but very shy.





I lifted a piece of corkbark and caught Cameroon grey/cream stripe millis just starting to mate.






Cameroon fat black is a poop machine.



Juvenile A. gigas, I think he's about 1,5 years old. (I need to get rid of those isopods...)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## 7Fin

Nice pedes! If I had the space, I would totally get a fat Cameroon black. The Caramel pedes look lovely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

Again, @Marika you wow me with your collection!  Those caramels are amazing.  But my favorite is the one in your profile pic - Species 8, I think?  And those red millipedes you have a gazillion of...  Gotta say, if I had that many isopods I'd reach for a blow torch!  I finally got them out of one of my enclosures where I'd seen mating and egg laying and never had babies.  I had to completely redo the enclosure.  That was 3 months ago and I am still waiting on babies..  I love isopods, don't call PETA!  I just don't want them in millipede enclosures anymore.


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Again, @Marika you wow me with your collection!  Those caramels are amazing.  But my favorite is the one in your profile pic - Species 8, I think?  And those red millipedes you have a gazillion of...  Gotta say, if I had that many isopods I'd reach for a blow torch!  I finally got them out of one of my enclosures where I'd seen mating and egg laying and never had babies.  I had to completely redo the enclosure.  That was 3 months ago and I am still waiting on babies..  I love isopods, don't call PETA!  I just don't want them in millipede enclosures anymore.


Thanks, you have a great collection as well  Yeah, I'd like to change that substrate, but I think some of the pedes might be molting, I haven't seen them in ages. I've had babies in isopod infested enclosures, but my Spirotreptidae sp. 8s are in that tank, so I don't want to risk it, they are one of my favorites too. My only male is still immature, so I'm not in a hurry though.


----------



## Marika

He was hanging like this for a long time, I was actually starting to think that he's dead  What a weirdo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 7Fin

Crazy little guy, must've found the perfect relaxation position or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Yum! She loves strawberries.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 7Fin

Oh my God that is one of the cutest pictures I have seen in years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## keks

What a great picture! It made my day just now ^^.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

I fed my guys some sweet cherries yesterday.  They loved them!  I haven't tried strawberries.  Yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

Reposting some of the older pics that don't work anymore because of Photobucket. I don't have all these pedes anymore, but the pics are nice.

Spirostreptidae sp. 8















Tanzanian black yellow leg



Ghana blonde legged



More to come...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## 7Fin

Hurray! Some of the most beautiful millipictures on AB are being revived! That sp. 8 is absolutely stunning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> Reposting some of the older pics that don't work anymore because of Photobucket. I don't have all these pedes anymore, but the pics are nice.
> 
> Spirostreptidae sp. 8
> View attachment 251870
> 
> View attachment 251871
> 
> View attachment 251872
> 
> View attachment 251873
> 
> View attachment 251874
> 
> View attachment 251875
> 
> View attachment 251876
> 
> 
> Tanzanian black yellow leg
> View attachment 251877
> 
> 
> Ghana blonde legged
> View attachment 251878
> 
> 
> More to come...


Tuo on kaunista! (Was my structure correct there? I'm trying to learn.)
My favorite is the Tanzanian yellow leg. Do you know the scientific name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp

The 8s are so green and big, but their eyes are so narrow and kinda annoyed looking... cute though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

LawnShrimp said:


> The 8s are so green and big, but their eyes are so narrow and kinda annoyed looking... cute though!


I like how narrow their eyes are. It makes them look like they're perpetually tired, which is really cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

Thank you for reposting!   I have tried to look at your species 8 a few times (just to drool) and came up empty. So glad to see them again. They are without a doubt the loveliest millipede I'll never have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marika

VolkswagenBug said:


> Tuo on kaunista! (Was my structure correct there? I'm trying to learn.)
> My favorite is the Tanzanian yellow leg. Do you know the scientific name?


Yep, that's correct. What made you interested in learning Finnish?
They were sold as Tanzanian black yellow legs, so I don't know the scientific name. I prefer to use scientific names if possible. A hobbyist on another forum thought she could have been Doratogonus stephensi, but it's hard to find enough information to know for sure.


LawnShrimp said:


> The 8s are so green and big, but their eyes are so narrow and kinda annoyed looking... cute though!


I like the narrow eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

More old pics.

Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii

















Dendrostreptus macracanthus

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks

Thank you for sharing your "lost" pics again, they are beautiful ^^. Spirostreptidae sp. 8 are gorgeous .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Aphistogoniulus hova











Centrobolus sp.





Spirobolus walkeri

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Marika

Archispirostreptus gigas







Spirostreptus gregorius



Anastreptus sp.





Chicobolus spinigerus

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## LawnShrimp

What are S. walkeri like, care-wise? The Millipeden site says they are easy to raise, but that there are two varieties, one with yellow/gold stripes and one with orange to red stripes, which is much larger. I believe you have the latter type. I have seen a picture of the orange morph from Nanjing and know that the yellow morph is very common in Beijing. Both are some of the nicest looking millipedes around, and if I ever see one for sale I will definitely get it.

Incidentally, have your pair laid eggs yet?


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> Archispirostreptus gigas
> View attachment 252031
> 
> View attachment 252033
> 
> View attachment 252034
> 
> 
> Spirostreptus gregorius
> View attachment 252035
> 
> 
> Anastreptus sp.
> View attachment 252036
> 
> View attachment 252037
> 
> 
> Chicobolus spinigerus
> View attachment 252038
> 
> View attachment 252039
> 
> View attachment 252040
> 
> View attachment 252041


That _Anastreptus _is absolutely amazing. 


Marika said:


> Yep, that's correct. What made you interested in learning Finnish?
> They were sold as Tanzanian black yellow legs, so I don't know the scientific name. I prefer to use scientific names if possible. A hobbyist on another forum thought she could have been Doratogonus stephensi, but it's hard to find enough information to know for sure.
> 
> I like the narrow eyes


I quite like Sweden and am thinking of moving there eventually, and knowing Finnish or at least a bit of it would probably be a helpful asset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 7Fin

I think we can all agree that Marika's collection is what we should aspire to in life.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

7Fin said:


> I think we can all agree that Marika's collection is what we should aspire to in life.


Truly worthy of being a life's goal. Unfortunately, most of these species are unavailable in the US. This is partially why I want to move to Europe.


----------



## Marika

LawnShrimp said:


> What are S. walkeri like, care-wise? The Millipeden site says they are easy to raise, but that there are two varieties, one with yellow/gold stripes and one with orange to red stripes, which is much larger. I believe you have the latter type. I have seen a picture of the orange morph from Nanjing and know that the yellow morph is very common in Beijing. Both are some of the nicest looking millipedes around, and if I ever see one for sale I will definitely get it.
> 
> Incidentally, have your pair laid eggs yet?


Just basic millipede husbandry. Temps are 20-25C. They mostly eat leaves and don't really seem to care about supplemental food. I've had them for 2 years, both of them molted during the first year...I've seen them mating, but unfortunately no pedelings yet.


----------



## Marika

7Fin said:


> I think we can all agree that Marika's collection is what we should aspire to in life.


Haha, I don't really have a huge collection anymore  This is what I currently have (as far as I know):

lots of _Anadenobolus monilicornis_
1.2 _Aphistogoniulus hova_ (juveniles)
1.0 _Archispirostreptus gigas_ (juvenile)
0.1 Cameroon fat black
0.1 Cameroon giant (juvenile)
1.1 Cameroon grey/cream stripe
lots of _Centrobolus splendidus_
lots of _Chicobolus spinigerus_
1.0 _Dendrostreptus macracanthus_
0.2 Mozambique caramel
1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_
1.5 _Spirostreptidae_ sp. 8
0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> Haha, I don't really have a huge collection anymore  This is what I currently have (as far as I know):
> 
> lots of _Anadenobolus monilicornis_
> 1.2 _Aphistogoniulus hova_ (juveniles)
> 1.0 _Archispirostreptus gigas_ (juvenile)
> 0.1 Cameroon fat black
> 0.1 Cameroon giant (juvenile)
> 1.1 Cameroon grey/cream stripe
> lots of _Centrobolus splendidus_
> lots of _Chicobolus spinigerus_
> 1.0 _Dendrostreptus macracanthus_
> 0.2 Mozambique caramel
> 1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_
> 1.5 _Spirostreptidae_ sp. 8
> 0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_


You might not have a huge collection, but you have a bunch of amazing species! I think the only one we can regularly get in the US out of those is _C. spinigerus_ (which is still awesome). _A. gigas _is sometimes available at Cape Cod Roaches and Ward's Science, but they're always really expensive.


----------



## keks

Archispirostreptus gigas are here more expensive than other millipedes, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Just measured my largest Spirostreptidae sp. 8, she's about 24 cm, aw. Such a pretty girl.

Aaand more old pics.

Ophistreptus guineensis





Colossobolus giganteus







Cameroon giant





This is her when I got her:



Cameroon fat black

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Marika

Centrobolus splendidus









Anadenobolus monilicornis

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## keks

Congratulation to your giant Spirostreptidae sp 8, that's really a big one^^. 
Great millipedes do/did you have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> Centrobolus splendidus
> View attachment 252423
> 
> View attachment 252424
> 
> View attachment 252421
> 
> View attachment 252420


Those are really bright, wow.  I'll bet their poison is pretty powerful stuff based on those warning colors.


----------



## mickiem

You never cease to brighten my day with your beautiful millipede photos!  And you made me drool....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> You never cease to brighten my day with your beautiful millipede photos!  And you made me drool....


Thank you, glad you like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

VolkswagenBug said:


> Those are really bright, wow.  I'll bet their poison is pretty powerful stuff based on those warning colors.


At least to me it hasn't felt any stronger than other species' poison, it hasn't even stained my skin. Although I've only gotten a few drops on me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> At least to me it hasn't felt any stronger than other species' poison, it hasn't even stained my skin. Although I've only gotten a few drops on me...


Humans are pretty resistant, I was thinking more like insect predators.


----------



## Marika

Took some new pics last night.

Spirostreptidae sp. 8s were underground for a long time, but now they are active again and HUNGRY. Last night they were devouring a mix of daphnia, tubifex, bloodworms and krill. The brown one is male.







D. macracanthus male

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## mickiem

Love those!


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> Took some new pics last night.
> 
> Spirostreptidae sp. 8s were underground for a long time, but now they are active again and HUNGRY. Last night they were devouring a mix of daphnia, tubifex, bloodworms and krill. The brown one is male.
> View attachment 253100
> 
> View attachment 253101
> 
> View attachment 253102
> 
> 
> D. macracanthus male
> View attachment 253110
> 
> View attachment 253111
> 
> View attachment 253112
> 
> View attachment 253113


Do you have a female GBP? I have a female and I had a male; he died in April.  But in June I found her with eggs. Happy!  Babies are growing fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Do you have a female GBP? I have a female but. I make. He died in April but in June I found her with eggs. Happy!  Babies are growing fast.


Nope, I only have one male. I did order a few more in spring, but there was some mix up and the D. macracanthus were missing from the order and I never got them (I did get a refund though). I could have ordered more later, but then I decided that I have enough pedelings atm. I'd love to breed these too, but then there's the issue of selling them. I couldn't keep dozens or even hundreds of them. I've had a couple of D. macracanthus before and they were both male too, I'd like to have a female as well at some point, they are probably even more beautiful.

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## VolkswagenBug

mickiem said:


> Do you have a female GBP? I have a female and I had a male; he died in April.  But in June I found her with eggs. Happy!  Babies are growing fast.


Would you be interested in selling older specimens at some point? Definitely can't afford them right now, but maybe in the spring or summer.


----------



## mickiem

VolkswagenBug said:


> Would you be interested in selling older specimens at some point? Definitely can't afford them right now, but maybe in the spring or summer.


I just have babies right now.  I will possibly have some to sell in the spring.  I'll let you know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

mickiem said:


> I just have babies right now.  I will possibly have some to sell in the spring.  I'll let you know!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Bunyan van Asten

I can't see any of the pictures in the first dew pages


----------



## Marika

Bunyan van Asten said:


> I can't see any of the pictures in the first dew pages


Yep, that's because Photobucket doesn't allow third party hosting anymore, unless I pay them (the account used to be free). I recently reposted some of those pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Marika said:


> Yep, that's because Photobucket doesn't allow third party hosting anymore, unless I pay them (the account used to be free). I recently reposted some of those pics.


Yeah, I hate them for doing that. Now 75% of the old invert pics online are unavailable. Hopefully Imgur doesn't follow the same path.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marika

Found this climbing on my couch  They somehow manage to escape from a kritter keeper, I don't know how they can squeeze through the gaps in the lid, but apparently they can... I'm going to have to move them into another enclosure.



I saw this little guy in one of my millipede enclosures. Cute! (It's tiny compared to the millipedes.)

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> Found this climbing on my couch  They somehow manage to escape from a kritter keeper, I don't know how they can squeeze through the gaps in the lid, but apparently they can... I'm going to have to move them into another enclosure.
> View attachment 257085
> 
> 
> I saw this little guy in one of my millipede enclosures. Cute! (It's tiny compared to the millipedes.)
> View attachment 257086


I found one strolling across the ceramic tile. Hope he knows the grass isn’t always greener on the other side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 7Fin

mickiem said:


> I found one strolling across the ceramic tile. Hope he knows the grass isn’t always greener on the other side.


Funny this happened, because yesterday I found my female centrobolus (the big one in my avatar pic) crawling across my bedroom carpet in the morning. Thought it was an oil pastel at first... No idea how she got there, because she must've went out through the lid as I found poo there, and the lid is pretty high up. The only possibility is that she climber down the thermostat wire. *shrug*. I've secured everything now, and move the climbing log. Still no clue how she got from the log to the lid. But if she, or any other of my pedes can escape now, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Marika

Freaks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 7Fin

What are they... What?


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> View attachment 257530
> View attachment 257531
> 
> 
> Freaks!


Awesome!  Is there a piece of mango under that pile of weirdos??


----------



## LawnShrimp

Ivories, from what I hear, have great personalities! Any reason for this or were they all just wanting a group hug? There must be several thousand legs in that picture.


----------



## desmess3000

Marika said:


> View attachment 257530
> View attachment 257531
> 
> 
> Freaks!


Looks like that's there chill spot from all the droppings under them...deff weirdos


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Awesome!  Is there a piece of mango under that pile of weirdos??





LawnShrimp said:


> Ivories, from what I hear, have great personalities! Any reason for this or were they all just wanting a group hug? There must be several thousand legs in that picture.


Nope, nothing yummy there, just a big pile of pedes. Didn't seem to be a reason for it, that's why it was so weird. Like I said, freaks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marika

Another pede pile:





I don't know how long they had been like that before I noticed. After a while one of them got hungry:

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 4


----------



## Marika

The first mating attempt I've witnessed (a couple of months ago). Hoping for babies...



Hi.



3x Aphistogoniulus hova (juveniles), C. spinigerus, C. splendidus and 2x Cameroon grey/cream stripe (adult and pedeling).

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem

Marika said:


> The first mating attempt I've witnessed (a couple of months ago). Hoping for babies...
> View attachment 269240
> 
> 
> Hi.
> View attachment 269241
> 
> 
> 3x Aphistogoniulus hova (juveniles), C. spinigerus, C. splendidus and 2x Cameroon grey/cream stripe (adult and pedeling).
> View attachment 269242
> 
> View attachment 269243


Good to see you!   Are the species 8 sexually dimorphic?  Or is someone else just piling in with them?  I love the group with the _Aphistogoniulus_, ivories, _C. splendidus_ and Cameroons.  What a great variety!  I never tire of seeing your collection.  So many we can't get here.


----------



## Marika

mickiem said:


> Good to see you!   Are the species 8 sexually dimorphic?  Or is someone else just piling in with them?  I love the group with the _Aphistogoniulus_, ivories, _C. splendidus_ and Cameroons.  What a great variety!  I never tire of seeing your collection.  So many we can't get here.


At least the male was sold to me as sp. 8, so I'm hoping that's what he is. I did see somewhere someone mention that his males were more brownish in color, but other than that, I haven't been able to find much information. I can't wait for my A. hova juvies to grow up, it's been a while since I've had adults of that species. They are so pretty! But slow growing  Luckily I have a male and two females, so hopefully that means more red babies in the future.


----------



## Marika

Gave them Gammarus, it was yummy.



This little guy was my very first millipede, I found it inside a piece of cork bark. Cylindroiulus sp. I think. I had been thinking about getting millipedes, for a few years actually, and when I found this one, I just had to get a bigger one. And so I bought my first Aphistogoniulus hova...and then I needed more...and more...and...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Staehilomyces

How often do you give your millipedes supplemental food? I have yet to offer mine any.


----------



## Arthroverts

Cool as always! How many species do you have total?

Thanks


----------



## mickiem

Lucky millipedes!  Entre of Gammarus with a side of cucumber!


----------



## Marika

Staehilomyces said:


> How often do you give your millipedes supplemental food? I have yet to offer mine any.


Maybe once a week or so. It also depends on the species, some aren't as interested in supplemental food as others.


Arthroverts said:


> Cool as always! How many species do you have total?


Thanks! I have 12 species atm:
Anadenobolus monilicornis
Aphistogoniulus hova
Archispirostreptus gigas
Cameroon fat black
Cameroon giant
Cameroon grey/cream stripe
Centrobolus splendidus
Chicobolus spinigerus
Dendrostreptus macracanthus
Mozambique caramel
Spirobolus walkeri
Spirostreptidae sp. 8


----------



## Marika

Spirobolus walkeri, Cameroon fat black

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

Climbing

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Marika

My little mushroom farmers, lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## 7Fin

Marika said:


> Spirobolus walkeri, Cameroon fat black
> View attachment 271986


Am I part of the Cameroon Fat Black club now @Marika ? You are the only other person on this site I know who owns one, and maybe also centrobolus. I love their adorbss faces that kind of slant inwards. How big is yours?


----------



## Arthroverts

I would love some of those Fat Blacks one day, there so cool looking!


----------



## Marika

7Fin said:


> Am I part of the Cameroon Fat Black club now @Marika ? You are the only other person on this site I know who owns one, and maybe also centrobolus. I love their adorbss faces that kind of slant inwards. How big is yours?


Unfortunately my Fat Black died a few weeks ago, I'm not sure why. I had recently moved her into a new enclosure with new substrate, so my first thought was that there could be something wrong with the substrate, but there really shouldn't be and the other millipedes (S. walkeri) in the same enclosure are fine. So maybe she was old, I don't know. I had her for about a year. I didn't measure her, but I think she was somewhere around 12-15 cm. They are very adorable looking and I'd love to get a new one at some point.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## 7Fin

Marika said:


> Unfortunately my Fat Black died a few weeks ago, I'm not sure why. I had recently moved her into a new enclosure with new substrate, so my first thought was that there could be something wrong with the substrate, but there really shouldn't be and the other millipedes (S. walkeri) in the same enclosure are fine. So maybe she was old, I don't know. I had her for about a year. I didn't measure her, but I think she was somewhere around 12-15 cm. They are very adorable looking and I'd love to get a new one at some point.


Awww, very sorry to hear that. I'm sure she lived a good life under your care ;w;

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

Marika said:


> The first mating attempt I've witnessed (a couple of months ago). Hoping for babies...
> View attachment 269240
> 
> 
> Hi.
> View attachment 269241
> 
> 
> 3x Aphistogoniulus hova (juveniles), C. spinigerus, C. splendidus and 2x Cameroon grey/cream stripe (adult and pedeling).
> View attachment 269242
> 
> View attachment 269243


Gorgeous millipedes!  And the red ones are particularly stunning! :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Marika said:


> Unfortunately my Fat Black died a few weeks ago, I'm not sure why. I had recently moved her into a new enclosure with new substrate, so my first thought was that there could be something wrong with the substrate, but there really shouldn't be and the other millipedes (S. walkeri) in the same enclosure are fine. So maybe she was old, I don't know. I had her for about a year. I didn't measure her, but I think she was somewhere around 12-15 cm. They are very adorable looking and I'd love to get a new one at some point.


Sorry for your loss!  She had probably reached the end of her natural lifespan, especially since the other millipedes are fine. Do you keep/transfer some of the old substrate when you change it? I’ve been doing so for a while now with my millipedes and I believe it makes rehousing less of a stress and perhaps helps maintain the microbiome.


----------



## Marika

ErinM31 said:


> Sorry for your loss!  She had probably reached the end of her natural lifespan, especially since the other millipedes are fine. Do you keep/transfer some of the old substrate when you change it? I’ve been doing so for a while now with my millipedes and I believe it makes rehousing less of a stress and perhaps helps maintain the microbiome.


Thank you. That's a good point. Usually I only change a part of the substrate and add more edible stuff, and I've transferred some of the old substrate if I've moved pedelings from their original enclosure (haven't always done it with adults). This time I was trying to avoid dwarf isopods that are in the old enclosure (they are everywhere...), so I couldn't use any of the old substrate. Still at least one isopod managed to find it's way into the new enclosure


----------



## Marika

Mozambique caramel

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## 7Fin

Marika said:


> Mozambique caramel
> View attachment 276217


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! BEAUTIFUL! /-W-/ <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

I hadn't seen my little A. gigas in ages and had started to think it might have died, but it had just been busy molting and growing. Pooped on my hands twice, lol, did not want to be handled. It's about 2-2,5 years old now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mickiem

He's a cutie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 7Fin

Awww, isn't he such a precious little chubby boy? : D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Aphistogoniulus hova, one of my favorite species.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## 7Fin

Those are stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marika

Mozambique caramels











Spirostreptidae sp. 8 and D. macracanthus (I should have taken those empty beetle jelly cups out before taking pics, lol)





Peek-a-boo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davehuth

Nice looking millipedes – and what a feast they're having!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Mozambique caramel. Looked like she was taking a nap on the branch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskelos

@Marika  Have you been successful with breeding any of these? I'm especially curious about the _Spirostreptidae sp. 8. _Those and the_ Aphistogoniulus hova _are my dream millipedes, but I try to avoid species that don't breed well in captivity. Living in the US is also a bit of torture, the red tape of importing is a supreme hassle to figure out.


----------



## Marika

Exoskelos said:


> @Marika  Have you been successful with breeding any of these? I'm especially curious about the _Spirostreptidae sp. 8. _Those and the_ Aphistogoniulus hova _are my dream millipedes, but I try to avoid species that don't breed well in captivity. Living in the US is also a bit of torture, the red tape of importing is a supreme hassle to figure out.


I've bred A. hova but not Spirostreptidae sp. 8 - not yet, anyway. For the first couple of years I only had females, last year I got a male but haven't seen any pedelings yet. I haven't had both sexes of every species I've had, but I've also bred C. splendidus, C. spinigerus, A. monilicornis, A. gigas, "Cameroon grey/cream stripe" and Anastreptus sp., although all the Anastreptus pedelings died for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

I gave them fish flakes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

She was trying to climb out of her enclosure and I gave her a fish flake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Spirostreptidae sp. 8

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Very cool!

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Spirobolus walkeri male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## silveralex

Oh wow, all your millipedes are gorgeous! How do you take such beautiful photos?


----------



## Marika

silveralex said:


> Oh wow, all your millipedes are gorgeous! How do you take such beautiful photos?


Thanks! Lots of practice I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mantisfan101

Update  ?


----------



## Marika

mantisfan101 said:


> Update  ?


Well, my "collection" is a lot smaller than it used to be. I've lost some, sold some, haven't bought anything new and no new babies afaik.

I haven't named all my millipedes, but this girl is called Fobia  She was my first of this species, I've had her for almost 4 years now.


Don't know what she's been doing, she has a dent on her collum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthroverts

Beautiful, what species?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Marika

Arthroverts said:


> Beautiful, what species?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Spirostreptidae sp. 8


----------



## silveralex

She's so beautiful!!! I wish there was more variety in the United States, I just started my collection and I have 2 giant gold, 1 desert, and 1 African Giant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

That's a 30 cm ruler...she's a big girl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WyrmSwarm

Marika said:


> I have previously posted some photos of my millipedes, but I thought I'd start my own thread . I got my first pede 3 years ago and noticed that it's impossible to only have one
> 
> So, this is what I currently have in my collection.
> 
> _Anadenobolus monilicornis_. I bought 4 juveniles and now I have...well, a lot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anastreptus sp_. These were sold as _Anastreptus strongylotropis constrictus_, but what I got are two different species. One of them has babies, I'm not sure which one, because I had them in the same tank at first and the pedelings are two small to be identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aphistogoniulus hova_. My very first pede was A. hova, he passed away a year ago. He's in the first pic. At the moment I have one adult female, a juvenile female and a bunch of pedelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Archispirostreptus gigas_, adult female and pedelings .
> 
> 
> 
> _Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii_. I know this is a risky species, but I also know these have been previously bred in captivity, so I decided to try. At the moment I have two of these, one of them I've had for over a year and the other for 5 months I think. One time I happened to see some courting behavior, so hopefully I have both sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Cameroon giant millipede". It was tiny when I got it, has grown a lot.
> 
> 
> "Cameroon grey/cream stripe millipede". These two are probably adults now, but they are never on the surface, so I don't have any newer photos of them .
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Centrobolus sp
> 
> _
> Tons of _Centrobolus splendidus_ . I started out with one female and two males. I thought I had separated all the males from the females, but I have new babies again...
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicobolus spinigerus_, one female, two males and tons of babies .
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 _Colossobolus giganteus
> 
> 
> Dendrostreptus macracanthus_, juvenile male.
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Ghana blonde legged millipede"
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Ophistreptus guineensis_
> 
> 
> 1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_. I'm so hoping these will breed.
> 
> 
> 0.2 _Spirostreptidae sp 8_. I love their color <3.
> 
> 
> 0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Spirostreptus cf. ibanda_
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Tanzanian black yellow leg"


What a cool collection you have  I’m curious, where did you find/buy all these guys from? Do you go through a specific breeder?


----------



## Marika

WyrmSwarm said:


> What a cool collection you have  I’m curious, where did you find/buy all these guys from? Do you go through a specific breeder?


Thanks! I bought most of them from BugzUK and some were from other sellers/breeders. There are plenty of species available in Europe.


----------



## Marika

C. spinigerus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pilate

If your pills ever reproduce I'll gladly purchase


----------



## Marika

Pilate said:


> If your pills ever reproduce I'll gladly purchase


My last pill millipede died about 1.5 years ago and they didn't produce any offspring. I've decided not to buy more, unless people start having success in breeding them and I can find CB babies for sale. Also, I'm in Europe, so unfortunately I wouldn't be able to sell to you.


----------



## ErinM31

Marika said:


> My last pill millipede died about 1.5 years ago and they didn't produce any offspring. I've decided not to buy more, unless people start having success in breeding them and I can find CB babies for sale. Also, I'm in Europe, so unfortunately I wouldn't be able to sell to you.


Sorry to hear that! Those are uniquely beautiful millipedes, but it seems pill millipedes must have rather specific requirements to thrive in captivity.  Strangely, the difficulty seems to scale with size. My _Glomeris pustulata _seemed to be doing well for a few years, but it turned out that only one of their offspring survived and they gradually died off. I have had success with North American pill millipedes but they are tiiiny!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

ErinM31 said:


> Sorry to hear that! Those are uniquely beautiful millipedes, but it seems pill millipedes must have rather specific requirements to thrive in captivity.  Strangely, the difficulty seems to scale with size. My _Glomeris pustulata _seemed to be doing well for a few years, but it turned out that only one of their offspring survived and they gradually died off. I have had success with North American pill millipedes but they are tiiiny!


That's great that at least some species do well in captivity, even if they are tiny. Do you have any pics? I almost bought some _Glomeris_ sp when I saw a few different species for sale a couple of years ago, but then decided to pass. It might be interesting to try keeping them though (maybe _Glomeris pulchra_, because _G. pulchra_ is my favorite tarantula species, lol). Oh, how I wish _Zoosphaerium neptunus_ could thrive in captivity, one of my dream species...


----------



## ErinM31

Marika said:


> That's great that at least some species do well in captivity, even if they are tiny. Do you have any pics? I almost bought some _Glomeris_ sp when I saw a few different species for sale a couple of years ago, but then decided to pass. It might be interesting to try keeping them though (maybe _Glomeris pulchra_, because _G. pulchra_ is my favorite tarantula species, lol). Oh, how I wish _Zoosphaerium neptunus_ could thrive in captivity, one of my dream species...


I think they’re a species of _Onomeris _endemic to the southeastern U.S. They were found in a wood pile in Georgia by another member here (can’t remember his AB name). I keep them in their own enclosure with millipede substrate from BugsInCyberspace enriched with extra decaying wood. Here’s a pair mating:



I’ll take better photos when I can. They are significantly smaller than _Armadillidium _isopods.

Oh indeed! The pill millipedes of Madagascar are incredible! :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

My largest Spirostreptidae sp. 8 female has been digging in different spots lately and has spent the last 24 hours or so like this:



Hopefully it means something... Of course, she could be doing something else, but my A. gigas female acted like this when she was laying eggs. My only sp. 8 male has died, so I really hope he got the job done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

They were eating together like this, cute.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## richard buss

why is it that most of your millis are not availiable in the US?


----------



## Marika

richard buss said:


> why is it that most of your millis are not availiable in the US?


The US has strict import laws.


----------



## Marika

Sorry about the bad quality, I need to clean calcium stains from my enclosures to get better pics without disturbing the animals... Anyway, my C. spinigerus female and S. walkeri male have a thing going, lol.


----------



## Marika

Yay, at least one of my "Mozambique caramels" is still alive! I can't even remember the last time I saw them...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marika

He's a mushroom farmer now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts

Wow, that is large mushroom! Your collection continues to fascinate me!

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fishkeeper

How do you get enough rotting wood to feed them all?


----------



## Marika

Fishkeeper said:


> How do you get enough rotting wood to feed them all?


I live in an area where it's easy to find and collect leaf litter and wood. Although I ran out of that stuff during the winter, but luckily an online store was selling both leaf litter and wood so I ordered some more. I need to collect more next fall...


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

Spirostreptidae sp. 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarlet Skies

Marika said:


> Spirostreptidae sp. 8
> View attachment 307710
> 
> View attachment 307711
> 
> View attachment 307712


One of my favorite species, super jealous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Got new millipedes today  Two Sechelleptus argus juveniles, they are about a year old. They were sold as Colossobolus giganteus, but I read that the species being sold as C. giganteus is actually S. argus. 

They didn't want to stay still, but I think I may have a male and a female. I'm pretty sure this one is male:



And this one could be female.









I didn't expect them to be orange, lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts

Wow, those are some beautiful pedes! Let us know if you can get them to breed.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Marika

Arthroverts said:


> Wow, those are some beautiful pedes! Let us know if you can get them to breed.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I forgot to mention their size, they are only 2-3" or so and they can reach 10", so it's probably going to take a few years before they are mature. As adults they are dark brown or blackish. I had adults males of this species a few years ago:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> Pedes have been pretty active today and I got some new pics.
> 
> Spirostreptidae sp 8, this girl is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cameroon grey/cream stripe", finally saw an adult on the surface!
> 
> 
> Some C. spinigerus babies.
> 
> 
> "Cameroon giant" juvenile.
> 
> 
> 
> A. cf. brandtii says hi.


They are all so beautiful. I'm just getting into millipedes and you're right. You can't just have one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Spirobolus walkeri male (his name is Spiro, lol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

He's really beautiful. I want some like that. I have 2 pairs of albino Narceus americanus, 1 tan one and a pair of common ones. I also have a pair of grey Narceus gordanus and a pair of common ones, about 15 Florida ivories, 4 Thai rainbows 2 pairs of A. gigas and a few scarlet millipedes. I just got 35 in the mail today that I'm unsure what species they are but they are native to the US. I'm getting flame legs and Spirostreptus sp. 1. I'm hoping to find more exotic species soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## silveralex

The Odd Pet said:


> He's really beautiful. I want some like that. I have 2 pairs of albino Narceus americanus, 1 tan one and a pair of common ones. I also have a pair of grey Narceus gordanus and a pair of common ones, about 15 Florida ivories, 4 Thai rainbows 2 pairs of A. gigas and a few scarlet millipedes. I just got 35 in the mail today that I'm unsure what species they are but they are native to the US. I'm getting flame legs and Spirostreptus sp. 1. I'm hoping to find more exotic species soon.


Where do you buy/order them? I have 3 albino Narceus americanus, 1 female A. gigs (I want to buy more), 6 Thai Rainbow, 1 Desert, 2 Gold Desert, 1 Tanzanian Earthworm, and 1 Bumblebee. I want to get more African Giant Millipedes and other species without having to import them.


----------



## The Odd Pet

I breed and sell a lot of different species of isopods. A lot of people who keep them also keep millipedes also. I make trades with people for them for my isopods. I actually have chocolate desserts and have gold ones on the way. I forgot about them. I just got home to another adult pair of A. gigas that are huge. I'm making a few trades with people I met on here. There are a few people selling all those your looking for on this forum. I joined just for that reason. Mickie is one person on here with all of them I believe but she said she's out of gigas. It took me awhile to find mine. I'm hoping with 2 pairs it won't take to long for them to breed. I also got in 35 new species I believe are Tylobolus castaneus or at least Tylobolus sp. They are black with dark red stripes. Very beautiful. They should breed very fast. I got my albino Narceus americanus and Thai rainbows from Orin. I am on a lot of millipede groups on facebook and just keep my eyes out. Good luck. I hope you find them. I want more Thia rainbows my self and really want some Vietnamese rainbows and Giant Blue Asian Milliped Acladocricus sp.


----------



## snellos

Marika said:


> I have previously posted some photos of my millipedes, but I thought I'd start my own thread . I got my first pede 3 years ago and noticed that it's impossible to only have one
> 
> So, this is what I currently have in my collection.
> 
> _Anadenobolus monilicornis_. I bought 4 juveniles and now I have...well, a lot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anastreptus sp_. These were sold as _Anastreptus strongylotropis constrictus_, but what I got are two different species. One of them has babies, I'm not sure which one, because I had them in the same tank at first and the pedelings are two small to be identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aphistogoniulus hova_. My very first pede was A. hova, he passed away a year ago. He's in the first pic. At the moment I have one adult female, a juvenile female and a bunch of pedelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Archispirostreptus gigas_, adult female and pedelings .
> 
> 
> 
> _Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii_. I know this is a risky species, but I also know these have been previously bred in captivity, so I decided to try. At the moment I have two of these, one of them I've had for over a year and the other for 5 months I think. One time I happened to see some courting behavior, so hopefully I have both sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Cameroon giant millipede". It was tiny when I got it, has grown a lot.
> 
> 
> "Cameroon grey/cream stripe millipede". These two are probably adults now, but they are never on the surface, so I don't have any newer photos of them .
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Centrobolus sp
> 
> _
> Tons of _Centrobolus splendidus_ . I started out with one female and two males. I thought I had separated all the males from the females, but I have new babies again...
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicobolus spinigerus_, one female, two males and tons of babies .
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 _Colossobolus giganteus
> 
> 
> Dendrostreptus macracanthus_, juvenile male.
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Ghana blonde legged millipede"
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Ophistreptus guineensis_
> 
> 
> 1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_. I'm so hoping these will breed.
> 
> 
> 0.2 _Spirostreptidae sp 8_. I love their color <3.
> 
> 
> 0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Spirostreptus cf. ibanda_
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Tanzanian black yellow leg"


What a killer collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snellos

Marika said:


> I have previously posted some photos of my millipedes, but I thought I'd start my own thread . I got my first pede 3 years ago and noticed that it's impossible to only have one
> 
> So, this is what I currently have in my collection.
> 
> _Anadenobolus monilicornis_. I bought 4 juveniles and now I have...well, a lot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anastreptus sp_. These were sold as _Anastreptus strongylotropis constrictus_, but what I got are two different species. One of them has babies, I'm not sure which one, because I had them in the same tank at first and the pedelings are two small to be identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aphistogoniulus hova_. My very first pede was A. hova, he passed away a year ago. He's in the first pic. At the moment I have one adult female, a juvenile female and a bunch of pedelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Archispirostreptus gigas_, adult female and pedelings .
> 
> 
> 
> _Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii_. I know this is a risky species, but I also know these have been previously bred in captivity, so I decided to try. At the moment I have two of these, one of them I've had for over a year and the other for 5 months I think. One time I happened to see some courting behavior, so hopefully I have both sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Cameroon giant millipede". It was tiny when I got it, has grown a lot.
> 
> 
> "Cameroon grey/cream stripe millipede". These two are probably adults now, but they are never on the surface, so I don't have any newer photos of them .
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Centrobolus sp
> 
> _
> Tons of _Centrobolus splendidus_ . I started out with one female and two males. I thought I had separated all the males from the females, but I have new babies again...
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicobolus spinigerus_, one female, two males and tons of babies .
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 _Colossobolus giganteus
> 
> 
> Dendrostreptus macracanthus_, juvenile male.
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Ghana blonde legged millipede"
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Ophistreptus guineensis_
> 
> 
> 1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_. I'm so hoping these will breed.
> 
> 
> 0.2 _Spirostreptidae sp 8_. I love their color <3.
> 
> 
> 0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Spirostreptus cf. ibanda_
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Tanzanian black yellow leg"


What a killer collection!


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> I have 2 pairs of albino Narceus americanus





silveralex said:


> I have 3 albino Narceus americanus


These are so beautiful, I wish they were available in Europe.


----------



## Marika

I saw my juvie A. gigas today for the first time in several months. He's a very shy guy. 





Mozambique caramel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> I saw my juvie A. gigas today for the first time in several months. He's a very shy guy.
> View attachment 310234
> 
> View attachment 310235
> 
> 
> Mozambique caramel
> View attachment 310236
> 
> View attachment 310237


That second one is so beautiful. I wish I could find some. I'm starting to like my millipedes more then a lot of my isopods. I do love the A. gigas. I have an adult pair as well as my juvenile pair. In your experience how long before they usually breed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> That second one is so beautiful. I wish I could find some. I'm starting to like my millipedes more then a lot of my isopods. I do love the A. gigas. I have an adult pair as well as my juvenile pair. In your experience how long before they usually breed?


I don't have much experience in breeding A. gigas. I've had one small batch of pedelings, but I accidentally let the substrate dry out too much and only one of the babies survived  He's the one in the pics, he's my only A. gigas atm. This was over 3 years ago, but I think the adults mated almost right away after I had gotten the female (I only had a male for a couple of years) and then she laid eggs pretty soon after that. The male died a few months later.


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> I don't have much experience in breeding A. gigas. I've had one small batch of pedelings, but I accidentally let the substrate dry out too much and only one of the babies survived  He's the one in the pics, he's my only A. gigas atm. This was over 3 years ago, but I think the adults mated almost right away after I had gotten the female (I only had a male for a couple of years) and then she laid eggs pretty soon after that. The male died a few months later.


Sorry to hear that. I actually thought one of my juveniles that I first got had died. Turned out is was my largest chocolate desert millipede. I had them in together till I got my gigas tank setup. I was so happy when I saw her come up. A friend who doesn't collect millipedes also came into a bunch of adults so I got another pair. Hopefully they breed soon. I would love to see some little peds show up.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> Sorry to hear that. I actually thought one of my juveniles that I first got had died. Turned out is was my largest chocolate desert millipede. I had them in together till I got my gigas tank setup. I was so happy when I saw her come up. A friend who doesn't collect millipedes also came into a bunch of adults so I got another pair. Hopefully they breed soon. I would love to see some little peds show up.


I hope you get lots of pedelings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> I hope you get lots of pedelings


Thanks. I hope I get lots of all of the species I have. Especially the albino Narceus americanus and Florida ivories. I just made a trade for 35 Tylobolus sp. I'm not sure exactly what they are but they are very beautiful. Only about 4" long black with dark red stripes. I'm sure they will breed pretty fast having that many.


----------



## The Odd Pet

The Odd Pet said:


> Thanks. I hope I get lots of all of the species I have. Especially the albino Narceus americanus and Florida ivories. I just made a trade for 35 of a Tylobolus sp. I'm not sure exactly what they are but they are very beautiful. Only about 4" long black with dark red stripes. I'm sure they will breed pretty fast having that many.


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> Thanks. I hope I get lots of all of the species I have. Especially the albino Narceus americanus and Florida ivories. I just made a trade for 35 Tylobolus sp. I'm not sure exactly what they are but they are very beautiful. Only about 4" long black with dark red stripes. I'm sure they will breed pretty fast having that many.


Yeah, with that many I'm sure you'll have pedelings in no time. Do you have any pics?


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> Yeah, with that many I'm sure you'll have pedelings in no time. Do you have any pics?


No pics of those yet. I haven't figured out how to post pics on here yet anyway. I've only tried from my phone though. I'll get some pics later. I think they are Tylobolus castaneus but not a 100% on that. Either way it was a good trade. I'm trying to make more trades for my isopods for millipedes but I haven't figured out how to post in the sales trade or I can't yet. I still have to figure out how this forum works. It's been years since I've been on a forum so I'm very rusty.
I'll see if I can get pics to load here.
A. gigas


Narceus americanus and Narceus gordanus


Albino Narceus americanus 

Edit: Looks like it worked. IDK why the one is so little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joey Spijkers

Marika said:


> These are so beautiful, I wish they were available in Europe.


Thespidershop.co.uk has them available, if you're comfortable shipping them over such a distance. I ordered from them once, the animals arrived here in 2 days and were packed amazingly. I'm from the Netherlands.


----------



## Marika

Joey Spijkers said:


> Thespidershop.co.uk has them available, if you're comfortable shipping them over such a distance. I ordered from them once, the animals arrived here in 2 days and were packed amazingly. I'm from the Netherlands.


They seem to have the normal colorform, I've seen those available from time to time and actually had one a few years ago. But I haven't seen anyone selling the albino ones, they are the ones I'm drooling over, lol. I haven't ordered anything from The Spider Shop (yet), but I have ordered most of my millipedes from the UK.


----------



## Catherine31

Marika said:


> I have previously posted some photos of my millipedes, but I thought I'd start my own thread . I got my first pede 3 years ago and noticed that it's impossible to only have one
> 
> So, this is what I currently have in my collection.
> 
> _Anadenobolus monilicornis_. I bought 4 juveniles and now I have...well, a lot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Anastreptus sp_. These were sold as _Anastreptus strongylotropis constrictus_, but what I got are two different species. One of them has babies, I'm not sure which one, because I had them in the same tank at first and the pedelings are two small to be identified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Aphistogoniulus hova_. My very first pede was A. hova, he passed away a year ago. He's in the first pic. At the moment I have one adult female, a juvenile female and a bunch of pedelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Archispirostreptus gigas_, adult female and pedelings .
> 
> 
> 
> _Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii_. I know this is a risky species, but I also know these have been previously bred in captivity, so I decided to try. At the moment I have two of these, one of them I've had for over a year and the other for 5 months I think. One time I happened to see some courting behavior, so hopefully I have both sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Cameroon giant millipede". It was tiny when I got it, has grown a lot.
> 
> 
> "Cameroon grey/cream stripe millipede". These two are probably adults now, but they are never on the surface, so I don't have any newer photos of them .
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Centrobolus sp
> 
> _
> Tons of _Centrobolus splendidus_ . I started out with one female and two males. I thought I had separated all the males from the females, but I have new babies again...
> 
> 
> 
> _Chicobolus spinigerus_, one female, two males and tons of babies .
> 
> 
> 
> 2.0 _Colossobolus giganteus
> 
> 
> Dendrostreptus macracanthus_, juvenile male.
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Ghana blonde legged millipede"
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Ophistreptus guineensis_
> 
> 
> 1.1 _Spirobolus walkeri_. I'm so hoping these will breed.
> 
> 
> 0.2 _Spirostreptidae sp 8_. I love their color <3.
> 
> 
> 0.1 _Spirostreptus gregorius_
> 
> 
> 1.0 _Spirostreptus cf. ibanda_
> 
> 
> 0.1 "Tanzanian black yellow leg"


Gorgeous pictures!!!! The babies are so stinking cute!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maggiedonut

the pic of you baby ivory kills me! so adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Lol.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marika

Mozambique caramel







Spirostreptidae sp. 8



One of their little roommates, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Super jealous


----------



## Marika

Mozambique caramel and Spirostreptidae sp. 8





Her exoskeleton looks pretty weird, I hope she's ok...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

I hope so. Maybe needs to molt or not eating enough calcium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> I hope so. Maybe needs to molt or not eating enough calcium.


Yeah, I hope she's just going to molt, but they usually get darker when they are in need of a molt. For example, this was one of them when I had just gotten her and after she had molted:





Well, I guess time will tell. I do add calcium powder to their substrate, but I could offer some extra in case she needs it.


----------



## The Odd Pet

So beautiful. I also add calcium powder and pulverized limestone to their ss but also keep cuttlefish bone on top for them. I'm by no means an expert and am still learning my self.


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> So beautiful. I also add calcium powder and pulverized limestone to their ss but also keep cuttlefish bone on top for them. I'm by no means an expert and am still learning my self.


I have also given them a cuttlefish bone a few times, but I've never seen them eat it. Do yours eat it? I put a small amount of calcium powder in a couple of different spots and she went to investigate but didn't eat it. 

A fungal infection is one thing I've been thinking about. I lost one millipede to it (different species) and there was a noticeable color change before any visible fungal growth. She also grooms herself a lot. I've had her for 4 years and she was pretty large when I got her, so she could be getting old.


----------



## The Odd Pet

I have seen all my millipedes eating the cuttlefish bone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Marika said:


> Her exoskeleton looks pretty weird, I hope she's ok...
> View attachment 315750


Well, she died. RIP Fobia, my favorite millipede.


----------



## Criteria

That sucks, sorry to hear.

She - and this thread - has definitely put an Sp.8 on my list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davehuth

I always look forward to an update on this epic and interesting thread, but this is a sad one :-( I'm very sorry you've lost this groovy millipede.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Marika

I saw one of my S. argus juvies on the surface for the first time - it was just looking for a new place to hide, lol. It looked bigger, so it's been busy molting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> I saw one of my S. argus juvies on the surface for the first time - it was just looking for a new place to hide, lol. It looked bigger, so it's been busy molting.
> View attachment 317316
> 
> View attachment 317317


I'm so jealous everytime I see your millipedes. Also very sorry to hear about the one that passed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

My little A. gigas is growing up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> My little A. gigas is growing up
> View attachment 319059


I have a pair of adults about 10" and they still haven't bred for me. I have a younger pair about 7" also. I'm upgrading them to a 25 gallon tank tonight. I'm thinking about putting a low watt UTH on the back at the top with a thermostat to try and get them to breed.


----------



## Marika

I used to see my A. gigas maybe twice a year and he was very sensitive to light, but lately he's been out every day. I think I should name him...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

I finally got my giant blue millipedes and flame legs. They are so beautiful in person. Hopefully I get them to breed. There isn't much info on keeping the giant blue millipedes. I'm hoping the same as my A. gigas. I saw all 4 of my gigas out at the same time yesterday for the first time also. One really liked getting her picture taken also. I have to get some pics of my Orthoporus ornatus gold and chocolate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> I finally got my giant blue millipedes and flame legs. They are so beautiful in person. Hopefully I get them to breed. There isn't much info on keeping the giant blue millipedes. I'm hoping the same as my A. gigas. I saw all 4 of my gigas out at the same time yesterday for the first time also. One really liked getting her picture taken also. I have to get some pics of my Orthoporus ornatus gold and chocolate.


Beautiful pedes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> Beautiful pedes!


Thanks. I really hope I get them to breed.


----------



## Marika

A. gigas and Spirostreptidae sp. 8



S. argus, juvenile female

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> A. gigas and Spirostreptidae sp. 8
> View attachment 324289
> 
> 
> S. argus, juvenile female
> View attachment 324290
> 
> View attachment 324291


That S. argus is very vibrant. Beautiful pics. I actually am getting some Spirostreptidae sp. 8. I wish I could find some of those S. argus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem

The Odd Pet said:


> That S. argus is very vibrant. Beautiful pics. I actually am getting some Spirostreptidae sp. 8. I wish I could find some of those S. argus.


AGB & Spiro species 8 = my favorites!  I'm not sure we have species 8 on my side of the puddle.  At least not identified.  I also like Globular (species 1) and Ivories!


----------



## Marika

S. argus. These guys haven't touched their supplemental food before, so this was a nice surprise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Odd Pet

mickiem said:


> AGB & Spiro species 8 = my favorites!  I'm not sure we have species 8 on my side of the puddle.  At least not identified.  I also like Globular (species 1) and Ivories!


Hey I've have been messaging you to see if you still wanted to make a trade. Glad to see your back and OK.


----------



## The Odd Pet

mickiem said:


> AGB & Spiro species 8 = my favorites!  I'm not sure we have species 8 on my side of the puddle.  At least not identified.  I also like Globular (species 1) and Ivories!


Your inbox is full and I deleted our conversation so I can't send you a message.


----------



## Marika

They are growing their own food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> They are growing their own food.
> 
> View attachment 326853
> 
> View attachment 326854


I love when mushrooms start popping up. Have you ever put live plants in with your millipedes? I would love to have some but I don't know what is safe. I figured as long as they are in pots the roots shouldn't be an issue. I've been putting chia seeds in with them as food but really like how it looks when they sprout in my A. gigas and Florida ivories tank. I have been thinking about trying Creeping Jenny with some small species. I don't want to take the risk with my adult gigas.


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> I love when mushrooms start popping up. Have you ever put live plants in with your millipedes? I would love to have some but I don't know what is safe. I figured as long as they are in pots the roots shouldn't be an issue. I've been putting chia seeds in with them as food but really like how it looks when they sprout in my A. gigas and Florida ivories tank. I have been thinking about trying Creeping Jenny with some small species. I don't want to take the risk with my adult gigas.


I wasn't sure so I looked at some old pics and yeah, I did have a spider plant in one of my enclosures. I have no idea how long it lasted, but obviously it died at some point, because I don't have it anymore, lol. Other than that, I've only used fake plants. Live plants would look great, but I'm not good at keeping them alive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> I wasn't sure so I looked at some old pics and yeah, I did have a spider plant in one of my enclosures. I have no idea how long it lasted, but obviously it died at some point, because I don't have it anymore, lol. Other than that, I've only used fake plants. Live plants would look great, but I'm not good at keeping them alive
> 
> View attachment 326869
> 
> View attachment 326870
> 
> View attachment 326871
> 
> View attachment 326872
> 
> View attachment 326873


That's awesome. I have a few small spider plants I propagated from a larger one I planned on using for some vivs. 
What are those red millipedes? They are beautiful. You have the coolest millipedes.


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> That's awesome. I have a few small spider plants I propagated from a larger one I planned on using for some vivs.
> What are those red millipedes? They are beautiful. You have the coolest millipedes.


Aphistogoniulus hova. Unfortunately I don't have them anymore, I lost my last ones last year due to an unusual heat wave. I also lost my Spirobolus walkeri female and some others too.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> Aphistogoniulus hova. Unfortunately I don't have them anymore, I lost my last ones last year due to an unusual heat wave. I also lost my Spirobolus walkeri female and some others too.


Sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

"Cameroon grey/cream stripe", I usually never see her.



"Mozambique caramel"



A. gigas. "Oo, a female!"







Spirostreptidae sp. 8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskelos

@Marika I'm curious as to the temps and foods that some of these exotic species thrive on, or die on. I keep my bug room around 76*F, (24.4*C) and if the odd chance I manage to find any of these in the US, I'd like to be able to keep them alive without having to do trial and error on animals with limited availability. Currently searching for a seller of an obscure Central American species, _Anadenobolus chichen, _it looks exactly like _A. monilicornis, _only it grows to about 4-6".


----------



## Arthroverts

@Exoskelos, you may have more luck finding _Anadenobolus modestior_, which also looks like _A. monilicornis_ and reaches lengths of 4"-6", but unlike _A. chichen_ it has been in the US hobby before. Haven't seen any available for a long while though.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Marika

Exoskelos said:


> @Marika I'm curious as to the temps and foods that some of these exotic species thrive on, or die on. I keep my bug room around 76*F, (24.4*C) and if the odd chance I manage to find any of these in the US, I'd like to be able to keep them alive without having to do trial and error on animals with limited availability. Currently searching for a seller of an obscure Central American species, _Anadenobolus chichen, _it looks exactly like _A. monilicornis, _only it grows to about 4-6".


I keep my millipedes at room temp, so mostly between 20-25*C, but sometimes higher/lower in summer/winter depending on outside temps. I offer them the basic millipede diet, so decaying wood, leaf litter and supplemental foods.


----------



## MillipedeTrain

Marika said:


> There's something wrong with my C. giganteus.
> 
> First these yellowish areas were spreading and growing:
> 
> 
> And now there's this:
> 
> 
> I was thinking that it could be some sort of fungal infection? The one in the photos is the only one left now, the other one just died, even though he didn't look nearly as bad as this.


Be it mold or fungus you need to separate the sick millipedes from the healthy ones and quarantine them. If you find your millipedes are experiencing a lot of mold or fungal infections you likely do not have enough ventilation and the humidity could be too high. Always separate sick millipedes from the healthy colony otherwise the ailments can spread and wipe out the entire colony.


----------



## Marika

MillipedeTrain said:


> Be it mold or fungus you need to separate the sick millipedes from the healthy ones and quarantine them. If you find your millipedes are experiencing a lot of mold or fungal infections you likely do not have enough ventilation and the humidity could be too high. Always separate sick millipedes from the healthy colony otherwise the ailments can spread and wipe out the entire colony.


That's true. This happened over 3 years ago, though, and I haven't seen anything similar since. I also don't have mold issues in my enclosures and they are pretty well ventilated.


----------



## Marika

My juvenile female Sechelleptus argus, Maggie. They usually drag their food under their cork bark, so I don't get to see them much.


----------



## SeaNettle

Wow this is a fantastic collection, looks like you'll be caring for millipedes for a long time.


----------



## Marika

SeaNettle said:


> Wow this is a fantastic collection, looks like you'll be caring for millipedes for a long time.


Thanks, my current "collection" is small though.


----------



## Marika

Last night I found this A. monilicornis in an enclosure I haven't watered in months, because I thought it was empty. Poor little thing!


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Odd Pet

What are those?


----------



## Marika

The Odd Pet said:


> What are those?


"Mozambique caramel millipede" and Spirostreptidae sp. 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColeopteraC

If you are still keeping them, how difficult is the care of the giant pill millipedes? I’ve been tempted by them too many times but have they are incredibly difficult to keep, need certain moss or lichen cultures to feed on or simply cannot thrive on non-native substitutes...


----------



## Marika

ColeopteraC said:


> If you are still keeping them, how difficult is the care of the giant pill millipedes? I’ve been tempted by them too many times but have they are incredibly difficult to keep, need certain moss or lichen cultures to feed on or simply cannot thrive on non-native substitutes...


I don't keep them anymore. Most of them died soon after receiving them and some were DOA, so shipping stress was too much for them. I had two that lived for a couple of years and at one point I even witnessed some mating behaviour, but they didn't produce any offspring. I gave them decaying wood, leaf litter and moss, I can't remember if they touched any supplemental foods. I've only kept Arthrosphaera cf. brandtii though.


----------



## JBUSN1990

ColeopteraC said:


> If you are still keeping them, how difficult is the care of the giant pill millipedes? I’ve been tempted by them too many times but have they are incredibly difficult to keep, need certain moss or lichen cultures to feed on or simply cannot thrive on non-native substitutes...


Maybe I can tell you something about pill millipedes. I am keeping some species of pill millipedes that live in Asia, like Zephronia profuga and Cryxus ovalis.
They are hard to keep. The temperature must be stable at 15~26 degrees,or they will die in several hours.Temperature is the most important key to keep pill millipedes.Of course,humidity is also important.
Have you ever kept beetles? Beetles eat wet decayed wood litter, that`s what pill millipedes mainly eat. You can find it in shops that sell beetles.
Except Decayed wood litter,These pills eat mosses, too. These are the only two things they eat (as far as I know). Smaller species prefer decayed leaf litter,and some bigger species prefer mosses.

As for giant pill millipedes like Zoosphaerium neptunus,they are incredible strict about temperature.You must control the temp in 18~24 degrees. Temp can`t be reached above 24 degrees during transportation,too.
If the temp is too high,the gut flora of millipedes will be destroyed ,pill millipedes depend on them to digest food. If these bacteria die,pill millipedes will die even if they eat something in your house......Things like this will happen to every pill millipedes after a long journey.
And the main problem is: We don’t even know what bacteria are in their organs to help these millepedes digest......
Of course,there are some giant pill millipedes survived successfully, they will eat some special mosses, decayed leaves and some unknown kinds of fungus. I don't suggest you to try your luck like this because many pill millipedes species are near to extinction because of the unrestricted pet trade, include many beautiful species in Southeast Asia and Madagascar.
So,please don`t try to keep giant pill millipedes, Let them live and breed in nature.
If you really want to keep a pill millipedes, please choose some smaller,more common species, they can tolerate higher temperatures up to 26 or 27 degrees,and they don`t eat unknown things, just decayed wood litter. Air conditioners are always needed, there are no pill millipedes that can live until they breed in a temp of 28 degrees or higher.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ColeopteraC

JBUSN1990 said:


> Maybe I can tell you something about pill millipedes. I am keeping some species of pill millipedes that live in Asia, like Zephronia profuga and Cryxus ovalis.
> They are hard to keep. The temperature must be stable at 15~26 degrees,or they will die in several hours.Temperature is the most important key to keep pill millipedes.Of course,humidity is also important.
> Have you ever kept beetles? Beetles eat wet decayed wood litter, that`s what pill millipedes mainly eat. You can find it in shops that sell beetles.
> Except Decayed wood litter,These pills eat mosses, too. These are the only two things they eat (as far as I know). Smaller species prefer decayed leaf litter,and some bigger species prefer mosses.
> 
> As for giant pill millipedes like Zoosphaerium neptunus,they are incredible strict about temperature.You must control the temp in 18~24 degrees. Temp can`t be reached above 24 degrees during transportation,too.
> If the temp is too high,the gut flora of millipedes will be destroyed ,pill millipedes depend on them to digest food. If these bacteria die,pill millipedes will die even if they eat something in your house......Things like this will happen to every pill millipedes after a long journey.
> And the main problem is: We don’t even know what bacteria are in their organs to help these millepedes digest......
> Of course,there are some giant pill millipedes survived successfully, they will eat some special mosses, decayed leaves and some unknown kinds of fungus. I don't suggest you to try your luck like this because many pill millipedes species are near to extinction because of the unrestricted pet trade, include many beautiful species in Southeast Asia and Madagascar.
> So,please don`t try to keep giant pill millipedes, Let them live and breed in nature.
> If you really want to keep a pill millipedes, please choose some smaller,more common species, they can tolerate higher temperatures up to 26 or 27 degrees,and they don`t eat unknown things, just decayed wood litter. Air conditioners are always needed, there are no pill millipedes that can live until they breed in a temp of 28 degrees or higher.
> Thank you.


I was curious as to how she looked after them for I had heard of the incredibly specific care requirements highlighted in your post. I had dismissed the prospect of keeping them, especially now after the information imparted in your post.


----------



## JBUSN1990

I seldom go online, and I am sorry for the possible disrespect.
First, you need a box. Length, width should exceed 30cm and height should exceed 20cm.
Second,buy some dry decayed wood litter and mix them with clean water in a ratio of 2: 3 (In terms of quality, 2 parts of wood litter and 3 parts of water).Put some humus and leaves in it ( if you don`t have humus it`s OK)and put the mixture in the box.
Then, prepare a semiconductor heat sink (I don`t know if it should be said like this in English, it is a kind of heat sink using semiconductor to dissipate heat, usually used to cool computers and mobile phones. You can buy it online and I`m sure that you will know how to use it) ,you can adjust the proper temperature by placing a cloth under this heat sink,or it might be too cold for millipedes to live. Control the temperature !!!!! Buy some moss and plant them on the surface, and then you can put pill millipedes into the box. If the surface has dried, spray water in time. Wet the surface is enough,there must be no standing water. Use a temperature and humidity meter with a probe to provide a suitable environment for millipedes. Less disturbing, no need to feed other things.
These are all you need to keep pill millipedes (I mean smaller species that can be kept in house)




ColeopteraC said:


> I was curious as to how she looked after them for I had heard of the incredibly specific care requirements highlighted in your post. I had dismissed the prospect of keeping them, especially now after the information imparted in your post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JBUSN1990

You must always pay attention to the temperature and humidity meter, which is time-consuming. In fact, You don't need to "look after" them because always disturbing them will threaten these timid creatures. When you spray water, it is better not to let too much water splash on these pills. Water may block their spiracles, which will make them unable to breathe. They don't like light, and are mainly active at night. You may not see them once even you look into the box ten times a day in daytime.......They will dig shallow holes, hide in their own holes or under leaves. If the surface is completely dry, they will dig a deeper and stronger holes and fall into sleep until they feel “a heavy rain”  .
All in all, this is a bit of heavy work, at least far more difficult than taking care of common millipedes.


ColeopteraC said:


> I was curious as to how she looked after them for I had heard of the incredibly specific care requirements highlighted in your post. I had dismissed the prospect of keeping them, especially now after the information imparted in your post.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## connieisdead

Those C. splendidus are absolutely stunning, I will have to keep a look out for some of those


----------



## Arthroverts

connieisdead said:


> Those C. splendidus are absolutely stunning, I will have to keep a look out for some of those


I know a source for them. PM me and I'll let you know.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Juvenile male S. argus dragging a leaf into his lair. Hadn't seen him in a long time, he's grown a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Marika

These guys (S. argus) have been very active lately, and I usually see them during the day, which is nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arthroverts

How big are those _S. argus_? I hear they can hit 10 (25cm), maybe even 12 (30cm) inches in length, which is absolutely insane.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## The Odd Pet

Arthroverts said:


> How big are those _S. argus_? I hear they can hit 10 (25cm), maybe even 12 (30cm) inches in length, which is absolutely insane.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I was wondering the same thing. That would be something to see in such a beautifully colored species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marika

@Arthroverts @The Odd Pet 
They are currently around 15cm, so not that big yet, but they are only 2 years old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marika

I'm pretty sure it was plotting something evil with its springtail minions. Like how to take over the world or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marika

My Sechelleptus sp. again (argus? lambertoni? I'm not sure anymore - they were sold as Colossobolus giganteus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Leslie1205

Marika said:


> My Sechelleptus sp. again (argus? lambertoni? I'm not sure anymore - they were sold as Colossobolus giganteus)
> View attachment 359062
> 
> View attachment 359063
> 
> View attachment 359064
> 
> View attachment 359066


Beautiful. I am new to owning milipedes. Can you tell me which ones can live with Ivory milipedes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Leslie1205 said:


> Beautiful. I am new to owning milipedes. Can you tell me which ones can live with Ivory milipedes?


You can keep many different species with Ivories, for example Anadenobolus monilicornis, Trigoniulus corallinus, Narceus americanus and Narceus gordanus.


----------



## Leslie1205

Marika said:


> You can keep many different species with Ivories, for example Anadenobolus monilicornis, Trigoniulus corallinus, Narceus americanus and Narceus gordanus.


Thank you. We are new to this and my son was given 2 ivorys as a gift and we knew nothing on how to care for them or anything. Needless to say one died yesterday. My son is devastated. After trying to educate ourselves on the care of milipedes we think it is the substrate which was all coconut fiber leaves and bark. So, I ordered substrate from Josh's frogs it will be here today and I hope we can save the remaining ivory but we are not hopeful. The coconut fiber was just to dry and when I read about how the substrate has to stay moist I immediately sprayed and got it wet everywhere. The little remaining ivory got alert and was walking around. I told my son maybe we aren't meant to have milipedes. He has a turtle and it is the easiest to take care of.


----------



## Marika

Leslie1205 said:


> Thank you. We are new to this and my son was given 2 ivorys as a gift and we knew nothing on how to care for them or anything. Needless to say one died yesterday. My son is devastated. After trying to educate ourselves on the care of milipedes we think it is the substrate which was all coconut fiber leaves and bark. So, I ordered substrate from Josh's frogs it will be here today and I hope we can save the remaining ivory but we are not hopeful. The coconut fiber was just to dry and when I read about how the substrate has to stay moist I immediately sprayed and got it wet everywhere. The little remaining ivory got alert and was walking around. I told my son maybe we aren't meant to have milipedes. He has a turtle and it is the easiest to take care of.


I'm sorry to hear that, I hope the other one survives. Keeping them too dry is one the most typical beginner mistakes, and also not having a proper substrate (not enough rotten wood and leaves for the millipedes to eat). But now that you are more informed there's a chance the other ivory will make it. We all make mistakes, so don't let it discourage you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

A few isopods in this enclosure

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## goliathusdavid

What is the species in those first three pictures? Those are absolutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## Marika

goliathusdavid said:


> What is the species in those first three pictures? Those are absolutely GORGEOUS.


Spirostreptidae sp. 8


----------



## goliathusdavid

Marika said:


> Spirostreptidae sp. 8


What I would give to have them in the US


----------



## Beetles

I hear they are just have to find the right people.


----------



## goliathusdavid

Beetles said:


> I hear they are just have to find the right people.


Yeah, not legally right now they're not. We do have some _Spirostreptus sp 1_. Olive banded though, and those are beautiful too. I haven't even seen any _Spirostreptus sp. 8 _in institutions legally let alone the hobby. Who knows, might change though. I hope so 

Edit: my apologies, the above is incorrect. There are a few people with these in the US, though they are very hard to come by legally.


----------



## Beetles

Its okay probably should've explained more when i typed.


----------



## goliathusdavid

Beetles said:


> Its okay probably should've explained more when i typed.


All good! Nice to know these are around... may try and add them to my permit app if I can find a supplier.


----------



## Marika

Sechelleptus sp.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## Marika



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Sechelleptus sp. female molted, she's about 18cm now (and 3 years old).



Male

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Marika

Sechelleptus sp.



Their new enclosure:

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## mickiem

So beautiful!  If I was a millipede, I would want to live at Marika's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marika

Ommatoiulus sabulosus









Sechelleptus sp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## coolnweird

Great photos and beautiful pedes! The enclosure looks so luscious and green!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

O. sabulosus babies

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolf135

I've found wild millipedes in the mountains of Arizona, they're neat little creatures but too boring for my liking.


----------



## HooahArmy

SprtLoco said:


> I've found wild millipedes in the mountains of Arizona, they're neat little creatures but too boring for my liking.


As my father would say: "If keeping millipedes is boring, you don't have enough millipedes."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Odd Pet

Marika said:


> Juvenile male S. argus dragging a leaf into his lair. Hadn't seen him in a long time, he's grown a lot.
> 
> So beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika

Sechelleptus sp. male



Female

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------

